# Statement center channel ... gonzo style



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I will be starting a project in a couple days... I found someone selling an already built but not finished Statement Center Channel. My center channel is pretty weak and I want to build a pair of Mini Statements so this was a good opportunity to get a project done not being able to really work in the garage during the summer.

I ordered all the XO parts from meniscus.... I will post pics of the XO build and cabinet when they arrive.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Sounds exciting, I am looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

When you say 'statement center' what exactly do you mean? I only know of one paid of speakers called the statements and if you're DIYing a center one of those I'd like very-much to see that!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> When you say 'statement center' what exactly do you mean? I only know of one paid of speakers called the statements and if you're DIYing a center one of those I'd like very-much to see that!


Rab, The statements have 4 Variations. They are all on Curts Website. They have a Statement Center with a XO design and Cabinet design. I am going to build a pair of 'Mini Statements' over the winter I hope.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought you were referring to this


http://www.martinlogan.com/products/statementevolution2


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

aghh No... those looks pretty crazy at 120K a pair!~!!!!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

How does this layout look for this crossover... I am not sure this is how I will build and get into the cabinet as it is already glued up and the only opening is the baffle. I may need to make in 2 sections.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

We need a thread with just pics of finished cross overs... I know there are many ways to build them.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The layout looks good, but I'd rotate the right most coil 90°. The biggest concern in doing an xover layout is the relation of the inductors to each other. You shouldn't be able to see another inductor by looking through the core of each one.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

How does this look? If it is good I will trim the excess tails from the coils and resistors.

This is just for the Woofers and the Tweeter.... I am going to build the mid crossover on another board.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I got it all built and it sounds awesome so far. I need to take it back apart to paint now.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I can here the dialogue in movies now like never before! I watched the car scene in jack reacher it is pretty awesome.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks nice. Good job


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

fschris said:


> I can here the dialogue in movies now like never before! I watched the car scene in jack reacher it is pretty awesome.


That is what it is all about; a good center makes a great deal of difference. Sounds like you accomplished your goal.


----------

